
Amazon Starts Sharing What You’ve Highlighted on Your Kindle - jlhamilton
http://gigaom.com/2010/05/03/amazon-starts-sharing-what-youve-highlighted-on-your-kindle/
======
pavel_lishin
I'm okay with this so long as there's absolutely no identifying information
that goes along with it.

Having said that, if I had a kindle, I guess I'd start highlighting every
obscenity.

------
pwhelan
If they made this opt-in, it would be great. When I read a physical book, it
is a private thing and to maintain the integrity of the experience it should
be opt-in.

That being said, I would be interested to see the results of what people are
highlighting -- especially if they highlight and comment. I have also thought
that the kindle should have a "Fire Notes" (kindle + spark notes = fire
notes?) where you can download it and hook it onto the file and have the notes
within the book. It would be great for classes and independent readers.

~~~
DrSprout
I would like to see it get back to publishers at any rate. It would be
extremely useful for authors.

------
patio11
That's about as accurate as saying "Amazon stars sharing what books you read"
by... publishing bestseller lists.

~~~
mathewi
That's a fair point -- might have been better to say "Starts Sharing What
Readers Highlight on Their Kindles"

------
sliverstorm
The headline you've given it makes this sound like they are sharing the info
of individual users.

"The service doesn’t say which sections of which specific books a reader has
highlighted..."

~~~
devinj
The submitter != the author.

~~~
sliverstorm
Is it wrong that I hold HN readers to higher standards when it comes to titles
than miscellaneous news websites? :)

